# Cleaning



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2018)

I use Gojo around my warehouse clean car interiors removes tar and other stubborn stains and it won’t disturb org paint. So for years Iv been using it on bikes before polishing and waxing 



Then the polishing!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 30, 2018)

Results 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## charliechaindrive (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

